# MIKE PEREZ INTERIORS



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ANYONE GOT THIS GUYS NUMBER


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

i need blind man uphlostry num also


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

DUDES BLIND? OH SHIT. IM JUST TRYING TO LOOK FOR A SHOP MY HOMIE SAW IN A MAGAZINE. HE SAID THAT DUDES SHOP IS ONE OF THE ONLY ONES AROUND THAT DEALS WITH MOHAIR FOR BOMBS AND STUFF. 

IF NOT MAN LET ME KNOW WHERE ELSE HE MIGHT BE ABLE TO GO.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 18 2008, 11:20 PM~10203083
> *DUDES BLIND? OH SHIT. IM JUST TRYING TO LOOK FOR A SHOP MY HOMIE SAW IN A MAGAZINE. HE SAID THAT DUDES SHOP IS ONE OF THE ONLY ONES AROUND THAT DEALS WITH MOHAIR FOR BOMBS AND STUFF.
> 
> IF NOT MAN LET ME KNOW WHERE ELSE HE MIGHT BE ABLE TO GO.
> *


naw he's not blind that what he calles himself lol, he did the interior in my 67 and it came badd ass as for bombs that what he does best i seen alot of his work on bombs and it's top notch :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

WHATS THE NUMBER HOMIE! :biggrin: 

I THOUGHT MY BOY WAS GONNA GET HIS INTERIOR DONE BY STEVIE WONDER OR SOMETHING


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 19 2008, 12:51 PM~10206671
> *WHATS THE NUMBER HOMIE!  :biggrin:
> 
> I THOUGHT MY BOY WAS GONNA GET HIS INTERIOR DONE BY STEVIE WONDER OR SOMETHING
> *


 :roflmao: I ROLL TO HIS PAD HE LIVES AROUND 30 MIN FROM ME


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 19 2008, 01:07 PM~10206802
> *:roflmao: I ROLL TO HIS PAD HE LIVES AROUND 30 MIN FROM ME
> *


I CALLED A NUMBER 323 268 8924 I FOUND


HIS ANSWERING MACHINE SOUNDS WIERD. IS THAT IT? :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

wrong number. IF ANYONE GOT IT LET ME KNOW ASAP


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

Hello Mike works at Area 51 kustoms in bellflower the number is 562-630-6300


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

mike is cool people


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------

